# New York City Social Support for Social Anxiety



## Cool Calmness (Nov 18, 2010)

*Edit:** the group is now called the ACT Support Group of New York City. Also, the group isn't strictly for severe social anxiety anymore. Rather, it is for anyone using one of the ACT workbooks (Acceptance and Commitment Therapy) for various issues.
**
What is the NYC Social Support Group for Social Anxiety?*
Basically, it's a peer support group specifically for people with Social Anxiety Disorder that live in New York City. We also have a yahoo group.

*About Me*
I'm an unemployed patient at a hospital outpatient clinic who has been diagnosed with Social Anxiety Disorder and Depression. Also, I'm a 27 year old Dominican-American male. I started the group because I know social support is very important for recovery and mental health in general.

*Location
*IBM Atrium
590 Madison Ave and E. 56 St.
Manhattan

(We might also meet at the Sony Atrium in case we can't go there.)

*Day and Time*
Typically every Monday at 6:45pm. But our meeting time is flexible.

*What do you guys do in the Group?*
Each is given a list of CBT or ACT workbooks to purchase. However, buying any of them is optional. We start the group with each member talking about their week, what chapters they've read and their reaction to it, or anything else on their mind.

Also, members can do CBT or ACT techniques in the group like role-playing, socratic dialogue, or mindfulness exercises. But again, this is purely optional for each member. Afterward, members will socialize for about 15 minutes or more.

*How many of you are there?*
Currently we are only three people in total. Two males (myself included) and one female.

*I'm too anxious to attend. Do I have to attend the meetings to join the group?*
No! You can join our yahoo group and talk with us there until you're ready to come to the group. In the future, we might also have regular voice conference via Skype.

*So how do I join?*
Please go to our yahoo group and request to join. Also let me know that you heard about the group through this post.


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

This sound great. I see myself joining; however, I am unsure when ill be able to meet up. Ill join the yahoo group 2morrow.


----------



## Cool Calmness (Nov 18, 2010)

rombow said:


> This sound great. I see myself joining; however, I am unsure when ill be able to meet up. Ill join the yahoo group 2morrow.


Thanks for joining rombow!


----------



## arrow77 (Nov 26, 2007)

I am interested in finding out more. 

I don't have a Yahoo account so I didn't sign up for the yahoo group. 

How long have you guys been meeting?


----------



## Cool Calmness (Nov 18, 2010)

arrow77 said:


> I am interested in finding out more.
> 
> I don't have a Yahoo account so I didn't sign up for the yahoo group.
> 
> How long have you guys been meeting?


Thanks for your interest arroww77!

As for joining the yahoo group, I've found out that you don't need a yahoo account. It's possible to join with just any email. I believe it's done by sending an email to [EDIT: don't click the link! Simply copy the email address and paste it to the "To address bar"]:

[email protected]

The only drawback is that you're limited to the mailing list instead of seeing the photos and other stuff the group has. So far there are no pics in the group.

As for your question, we've been meeting since August 2010. Our meetings have been weekly, typically on Monday evenings.


----------



## GunsnRoses (Nov 15, 2010)

hey, i will probably come to the next meeting, but do u mind if i bring along others with social anxiety? also, how old are the other people there? Thanks!
-Greg


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

GunsnRoses said:


> hey, i will probably come to the next meeting, but do u mind if i bring along others with social anxiety? also, how old are the other people there? Thanks!
> -Greg


I joined this group. It has changed during my transition to attend one of their meetings. It has bunch of requirements now. I do not know if it worth it now. I recommend to do what I just did. I signed up for an evaluation at beth israel hospital for January like 30 mins ago. For a behavioral group. Hit me up if you want more info on how to contact them.


----------

